# Ocularis Plug Hack for thinner Bands



## t3iggerhippie (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello All,

I wanted to share this hack I made up for slimmer bands while using Ocularis Plugs. The bands I got were thinner than expected and it would slip out of the plugs. I guess 0.7mm bands and thicker are no issue for the Ocularis but slippage occurs if your bands are thinner. 

You will need pliers, paper clip, heat shrink & a broom handle. 










All you have to do is wrap the paperclip around the broom stick and cut two pieces into a half circle. Apply the heat shrink. 
It should look like this:









Once completed fold your bands over and place it onto the Ocularis and insert your paper clip wedge. 










Then insert the paper clip and slide through the fold.










Afterwards install Ocularis like normal. 










See how the band is folded over…









It works like a charm on my little PeaGnat.










Hope you guys can make good use of this hack! 

Cheers!! Happy Slinging!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very clever .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it! BTW what sling is that and how wide is it?


----------



## t3iggerhippie (Jun 21, 2021)

Its a cheap sling I got from amazon. Its a hair under 3/4” wide.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3iggerhippie (Jun 21, 2021)

The band I am using is 0.6mm in thickness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

t3iggerhippie said:


> Its a cheap sling I got from amazon. Its a hair under 3/4” wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, however I was meaning, what is the width of the frame itself?


----------



## t3iggerhippie (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh my mistake. I’ll just post a overhead scale for you. The frame is 1/2” thick. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome hack!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

t3iggerhippie said:


> Oh my mistake. I’ll just post a overhead scale for you. The frame is 1/2” thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice job 🤠


----------



## realpleeze (May 17, 2020)

t3iggerhippie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I wanted to share this hack I made up for slimmer bands while using Ocularis Plugs. The bands I got were thinner than expected and it would slip out of the plugs. I guess 0.7mm bands and thicker are no issue for the Ocularis but slippage occurs if your bands are thinner.
> 
> ...


You Rock... I had a couple of those Nite Ize twisty ties laying around (the real small ones) I cut one in half and tried your Hack....Absolutely LOOOOOOVE IT...the bands can't slip and the eyelashes stick out the rear! you made everything I hate about this slingshot just disappear. Big Karma points Bro ...you da man!!!


----------



## t3iggerhippie (Jun 21, 2021)

realpleeze said:


> You Rock... I had a couple of those Nite Ize twisty ties laying around (the real small ones) I cut one in half and tried your Hack....Absolutely LOOOOOOVE IT...the bands can't slip and the eyelashes stick out the rear! you made everything I hate about this slingshot just disappear. Big Karma points Bro ...you da man!!!


Post some pics in this thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

